# NBD: Warwick Thumb NT 6-String!



## MistaMarko (Jul 21, 2013)

To put it simply, I've been foaming at the mouth ever since FedEx dropped this off. It's been a dream bass from a dream company, and every aspect of it blows me away! Definitely under the "Warwick spell" at this point.

Body: Bubinga Pommele
Finish: Natural Oil
Neck: Ovangkol
Fingerboard: Tigerstripe Ebony
Frets: Jumbo Bronze
Pickups: Active MEC Soapbar H/H (3-Way Electronics)
Scale Length: 34"
*Active/Passive Push-Pull Volume Knob
*Illuminated Side Dots


----------



## larry (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been curious about those, congrats mark  looks super comfortable.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 21, 2013)

Unnnnnnnnf

My favorite 6-string bass, HNBD sir


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 21, 2013)

The best of the basses! Love it Mark! Been scoping it out on Facebook! (I totally called that it was a Thumb 6-er!)


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow - that's a serious piece of bass - beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 22, 2013)

Always wanted to compare one to my Corvette. How's the neck profile?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 22, 2013)

Now that's what I call a bass


----------



## Herrick (Jul 22, 2013)

That's very nice. Is the bridge supposed to be slanted away from the higher strings?


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 22, 2013)

That's an optical illusion caused by the angled pickups. The bridge is parallel to the frets.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 23, 2013)

Happy new Warwick day bro welcome to the club


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 24, 2013)

I want!
1 fretless and one fretted and then 18 more backup ones.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 24, 2013)

try a 100


----------



## yingmin (Jul 25, 2013)

This bass, fretless, with green oil finish and gold hardware, is my dream bass. Enjoy.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 25, 2013)

fretless 7-string ala jeroen thessling is mine


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 25, 2013)

Christ yes! That thing looks sick! Congrats


----------



## guiurso (Jul 25, 2013)

Now that, sir, is a masterpiece.

Very HNBD!!


----------



## Herrick (Jul 25, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> That's an optical illusion caused by the angled pickups. The bridge is parallel to the frets.



Ah I should've known  For some reason, I always thought the soapbars on the six-strings weren't angled.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of the 6 string thumb NT. Your stay here on this planet will be a wonderful experience. I am your neighbor. I've been living on this planet since 2010, and my bass companion shares my existence-day of 1990. My Bass companion (known on earth as "Gumby") and I, welcome you to this wonderful planet.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 27, 2013)

This thread gave me huge GAS for one of these so I looked up how much they cost.
I can has sad ...


----------



## chopshop777 (Jul 28, 2013)

WOW, what a beauty, I love Warwicks, I've had 2 of them and both were superb on every level.


----------



## MistaMarko (Sep 12, 2013)

First video up with the new bass! New play-through of Scale the Summit song "Narrow Salient" with the Warwick. Plays like butter!!


----------



## cbhiamthewall (Sep 12, 2013)

HNBD! Warwick, what's not to love.


----------



## HL7DS (Sep 13, 2013)

Awesome awesome bass, congratulations Mark!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## MistaMarko (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Second video up with this bass...as opposed to the first video, this is just a barely 2-minute long, bass-only interlude thing I did for our record using sustained root notes and harmonics/harmonic slides and stuff. Check it out...really fun one to play. Song is "Evergreen".


----------



## yoshiheavy (Sep 25, 2013)

Awesome! the body looks so nice! I wanna 5string warwick thumb also.


----------



## MistaMarko (Oct 7, 2013)

Another Scale the Summit bass play-through, check out "The Traveler"!


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 8, 2013)

Beautiful tone on that one!


----------



## Pezshreds (Oct 8, 2013)

Warwick thumbs are easily the best bass I've ever played.
They make me want to become a bassist


----------



## guitarister7321 (Oct 9, 2013)

That thing is gorgeous! The grain on the top is amazing. Sounds amazing on those playthroughs too! Warwicks are fantastic and super solid instruments. I couldn't imagine my next bass not being another Warwick.


----------



## Warwick_Official (Nov 16, 2013)

Mark,

Congrats on the bass. The thumb NT 6 is a beautiful thing!

Great playing too!

Thanks for all the great pics. Keep us posted on your music.

Best,

Mike
Warwick USA


----------



## Dregg (Dec 30, 2013)

Did you buy a used older version or a totally new one? I was under the impression that nowadays all Thumbs have wenge necks and fretboards.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 31, 2013)

Kick ass bass! I love the Thumb's. Then again, I love all of Warwick's bassess haha. How does it compare to your Spector?


----------

